# Nerja Barbar



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi folks anyone know of a barbers shop in Nerja where I can just stop in for a haircut without an appointment.
Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## emmastyles (Mar 5, 2014)

In Calle Granada near the Nerja Book Centre there is a barbers shop.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

It's called Wall Ron.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> It's called Wall Ron.


Thrax, are you sure you're not thinking of Walli Ron the hairdressers, which is on C/Almirante Ferrandiz, near the post office and next door to WH Smiffs bookshop?

There is a barber in C/Granada, which my husband has been to in the past without an appointment and said he did a good job. He is called Roman Segaly and it's at No. 20 Calle Granada.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes I am but sometimes my keyboard refuses to type certain letters!! I think you generally need an appointment there.... The other one you mention, is it still there?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Yes I am but sometimes my keyboard refuses to type certain letters!! I think you generally need an appointment there.... The other one you mention, is it still there?


I'm sure you do need an appointment at Walli Ron - it's quite an expensive unisex hairdressing salon.

The Roman Segaly one is a barber's shop which Nick was asking for, as far as I know it is still there. It used to be on the opposite side of C/Granada from the Nerja Book Centre, but moved and is now on the same side.


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks folks I will get myself down there tomorrow. Thanks again.
Nick.


----------

